# Omegalisk vs Space marines



## Dynamite Right (Oct 3, 2010)

How many 40k space marines would it take to take down and omegalisk with chainswords?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 3, 2010)

if Ragnar Blackmane counts as a choice then just one 

seriously thoug, i don't know what an omegalisk is  But If Ragnar can't beat it i'd be surprised, considering what he's hacked down with his chainsword in his day


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 3, 2010)

Omegalisk is the evolution of a ultralisk from starcraft 2


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 3, 2010)

Since we don't know the speed and reaction time of such beast I assume he's only slightly over the norm. Meaning even one rather nimble Marine is enough. He just needs to climb on Omegalisk's back and hack it with the Chainsword until the monster gives in.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 3, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Since we don't know the speed and reaction time of such beast I assume he's only slightly over the norm. Meaning even one rather nimble Marine is enough. *He just needs to climb on Omegalisk's back* and hack it with the Chainsword until the monster gives in.



I am sure Omegalisk stands still and let a space marine climb ontop.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 3, 2010)

And I am sure Space Marines are more nimble than your average Joe. Not to mention their superhuman physical abilities. Alternatively one can hack the Omegalisk's legs beyond its belly and then jump on the helpless monster. Your regular Space Marine is like what Chunk Norris dreams to be once.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2010)

The Omegalisk's armour would make a Carnifex look almost naked. I don't think a chainsword is doing any damage unless it's applied directly to the eye.

For those who don't know what an Omegalisk is, 's development art of its' smaller cousin the Ultralisk compared with a Terran Marine (in their armour, they're roughly seven feet tall)

And here's a picture showing roughly the size difference between an Ultralisk (middle) and Omegalisk (right). (Disclaimer - sizes shown in the game do not necessarily translate to actual size, but this still shows the Omegalisk is quite a bit bigger than the Ultralisk)

A space marine is going to find it to be rather tough to climb an Omegalisk to the point where it can reach its' eyes, and that's really the only place a chainsword can come in handy when fighting it.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 3, 2010)

Question: Do you know anything about the Carnifex's armor?
Just asking since size and thickness does not necessarily equal more protection.
Chainsword can penetrate the Power Armor and it's better than any modern tank armor.
Back on a different forums we calced that .50 BMG's would be enough of a match for Hydralisks and alike unless they hit the heavily armored parts.(based on that Gauss rifles do hurt them regularly.)
I don't know the Ultralisk's durability(never seen a CG or read a comic where they killed one) but they are basically like a bit better armored tanks of the Zerg. Not to mention the Ultralisks and even the Omegalisks have to move somehow. That means they have joints with soft or even no armor to protect. Chainswords have more than enough space here.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Question:
> *Back on a different forums we calced that .50 BMG's would be enough of a match for Hydralisks and alike unless they hit the heavily armored parts.[(based on that Gauss rifles do hurt them regularly.)*


You do know that some Gauss rifles have u-238 rounds right? Also have you ever seen the brood war intro video where a marine fires at two zerglings and the bullets just bounce off? Not all zerg armor is the same. Also regular gauss shells can penetrate neosteel armor. As for the battle, I don't know enough about chainswords to tell , and are there any non gameplay feats for the Omegalisk?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Question: Do you know anything about the Carnifex's armor?



I know that normally (unless they changed it in fifth edition) it's a 3+ rating. I misspoke though, I meant to say their "defences", including the Toughness equivalent boost they have over Carnifexes.



> Just asking since size and thickness does not necessarily equal more protection.



True, but when we're comparing a Carnifex and a larger version of a blatant Carnifex-expy... 



> Back on a different forums we calced that .50 BMG's would be enough of a match for Hydralisks and alike unless they hit the heavily armored parts.(based on that Gauss rifles do hurt them regularly.)



Hydralisks are very frail for their size, though, and I'm not sure it's the best way to go due to game mechanics. With the HP-based game mechanics, a single marine can blow up Battlecruisers and large buildings with his gauss rifle.

I'll get a friend to check, but I'm fairly sure an Omegalisk can via game mechanics survive a Yamato Cannon, which is basically a focused nuke - if we're going to go down that route, it's still not in your favour.



> I don't know the Ultralisk's durability(never seen a CG or read a comic where they killed one) but they are basically like a bit better armored tanks of the Zerg. Not to mention the Ultralisks and even the Omegalisks have to move somehow. That means they have joints with soft or even no armor to protect. Chainswords have more than enough space here.



Good point. It would take a while, though, and the Omegalisk isn't just going to sit around and let them hack at it forever. Not to mention I'm not sure how they'd even get close enough to it to SOTC it without getting cleaved apart by its Kaiser Blades.

@Wesker, I don't think there are any non-gameplay feats for the Omegalisk yet. Maybe if they do a write-up of Wings of Liberty there will be, but at the moment all we can really go on is powerscaling from Ultralisks.

EDIT:

Yeah, Yamato Cannon did 200 damage to a 1500 HP un-upgraded Ultralisk.  Conclusion: Game mechanics aren't worth crap in this (or any other) matchup.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 3, 2010)

i still favour Ragnar Blackmane in this... and since we were talking carnifexes i can produce a canon feat of him taking one


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 3, 2010)

This would of been more interesting if it was Swarmlord versus Omegalisk.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 3, 2010)

The Marine loses, simply because the chainsword isn't long enough for him to be able to do anything but make flesh wounds, if he can even get past the chitin armor. The only realistic way for him to get to a fleshy part would be to cut a significant chunk of chitin off, which would take so long the Omegalisk would have long killed him.

Make it a power weapon, however, and there's a much better chance for the Marine.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 3, 2010)

The op says how many space marines

Even ants can take down a elephant


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 3, 2010)

Also if there's no strict rule for Tacticals then we can make it an Assault Marine with jump pack. Getting on the Omegalisk's back is no longer a problem.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 3, 2010)

A single Space Marine Primarch with a Chainsword could probably do it...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably? One could do it bare handed, while blind, with no legs. Hell Vulkan would just chuck the Omegalisk into a volcano.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 3, 2010)

A single Library Space Marine could do it
Or a single Grey Knight Space Marine


----------



## AzureD (Oct 3, 2010)

Omegalisk is the largest creature I have seen in Starcraft II short of the Terra-tron.

It would be like a mouse compared to a rhino.

To kill it took concentrated fire from a small fleet of ships.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 3, 2010)

> Omegalisk is the largest creature I have seen in Starcraft II short of the Terra-tron.
> 
> It would be like a mouse compared to a rhino.
> 
> To kill it took concentrated fire from a small fleet of ships.


Do you know what Space Marine we are talking about?
And concentrated fire from a small fleet base on what?
A single anti-Titan tank can one shot it =3=
Heck, a single dreadnought with lass-cannon can take it


----------



## AzureD (Oct 3, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> Do you know what Space Marine we are talking about?
> And concentrated fire from a small fleet base on what?
> A single anti-Titan tank can one shot it =3=
> Heck, a single dreadnought with lass-cannon can take it



A dreadnaught? Now that is pure nonsense. Maybe an army of those guys could take it but don't fool yourself here. Omegalisk would step on him with a stomp.

Not sure how powerful and anti-titan tank is but does it have the power of a small nuke? Omegalisk can shrug off a nuke.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 3, 2010)

> A dreadnaught? Now that is pure nonsense. Maybe an army of those guys could take it but don't fool yourself here. Omegalisk would step on him with a stomp.


It still '_can_' if it score a good hit on the eyes or the joints.
A Dreadnought doesn't just shoot blindly, there's a veterant Space Marine within it
And heck, do we have any feat of Omegalisk resisting the kind of laser that punched through adamantine?



> Not sure how powerful and anti-titan tank is but does it have the power of a small nuke? Omegalisk can shrug off a nuke.


base on what?
game mechanic feats? because yamato cannon cant kill it? 
What kind of defens you think an Omegalisk has? Titan void shield?
What kind of flesh you think an Omegalisk has? adamantine?


----------



## FireEel (Oct 3, 2010)

Matchups like this inevitably come down to a Starcraft vs Warhammer argument.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 3, 2010)

FireEel said:


> Matchups like this inevitably come down to a Starcraft vs Warhammer argument.


Last I check, WH40k can total Starcraft in a day... if they ever stop fighting each other 
So it's not really SC vs WH40k, because that's not even a discussion


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 4, 2010)

A Space Marine with a heavy weapon could take it.

SM: Let's see here, one special weapon per squad eh? Choice between Missile Launcher with Frag and Krak missiles... very useful. A Heavy Bolter? Tempting. An Autocannon? Ooh... I should but...nah. A plasma gun? Really awesome, but there's a chance of me dying there. And what do we have... Holy Emperor, a Lascannon! I want that!

Day of battle. *Sees Omegalisk*

SM: Hey squad, watch this.

Other four SMs watch.

SM: *fires the Lascannon at its head* Boo-yah!


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

Back to topic the Omegalisk has no defense against airborne attacks and no known way to deal with a single Assault Marine's mobility.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

What's with all this Lascannon nonsense? The thread is about Space Marines using chainswords.

(and for the record I was assuming basic Tactical Marines - obviously a single Primarch can stomp)


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

Simple tac? So no jump packs or specialized h2h expertise. Well, it would take a full squad with only chainswords to do it and it would be more like a battle of wits and endurance than a normal battle. Space Marines can fight for days and crafty as hell. The Omegalisk has unknown endurance but a very huge body and some regen.
It would be better to just trap that Omegalisk in huge hole but I guess tactics like those are also banned. I can see the tacts slowly wearing the monster out but this is going to be a tough battle.


----------



## Riverlia (Oct 4, 2010)

> What's with all this Lascannon nonsense? The thread is about Space Marines using chainswords.


A certain poster said we need a fleet to take Omeglisk
And I replied that a lasscannon equipped unit can down it
All hell broke loose


----------



## FireEel (Oct 4, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> Last I check, WH40k can total Starcraft in a day... if they ever stop fighting each other
> So it's not really SC vs WH40k, because that's not even a discussion



Thanks, you kinda just proved my point.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 4, 2010)

Fireeel had a point?

That somebody else proved?

Oh dear.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 4, 2010)

FireEel said:


> Matchups like this inevitably come down to a Starcraft vs Warhammer argument.


I guess he meant that comment. He was half-right.


----------

